# What is "varsity" in college athletics?



## espola (Jan 31, 2022)

Vaccine
					

Princeton is a small school with a lot of athletes.  There is a very good chance the editor of the admissions webpage is an alum who played in college.  What you’re really saying is that schools like UCLA no longer call it varsity.  Which is true.  But not every college is like UCLA.   1...



					www.socalsoccer.com


----------

